

Comparison of major Linux distributions forums - Nic0
http://www.nicosphere.net/comparison-of-major-linux-distributions-forums-2473/

======
plessthanpt05
Not sure I would conclude that debain (or ubuntu to a lesser extent) is
"Stagnant" from this data. The count seems to track quite positively w/ each
of their release cycles -- every 6 months or ~2ys, respectively, and then
settles back down thereafter; however, over all it looks like an upward growth
trend (ok, w/ the exception of Ubuntu (fr), but that list has only ~1/10th
that of the ubuntu(en)).

~~~
Nic0
I agree that it wasn't easy to make conclusion, especially it compare only one
parameter from forums (new registered accounts), and doesn't take mailing
lists in account for example, maybe I should leave the conclusion to the
reader. The trend for Arch Linux is more obvious I think.

------
vilya
I think this might be a better metric for stability or reliability of the
distros, rather than their health: I suspect many people only sign up to these
forums when they want to ask for help with a problem. Anecdotally, over many
years as an Ubuntu user the only times I've ever visited their forum were when
I had problems after an upgrade (and it was usually with WiFi).

~~~
Nic0
I don't have the answer, but when the trend goes to zero, I'll be suspicious
about the distro's community, it could be a bug free distribution you're
right. On the other side, as a Arch Linux user, I don't think this distro is
more buggy that before, and the trend goes clearly up. But you're right, their
is not only one reason for the trend's explanation.

------
jsnk
Anyone know why there is a steep drop as we move towards the end of 2011?

For some reason, this trend seems to be uniformly noticeable in most distros.

~~~
Nic0
It's only for "per month" graphs, as the last month wasn't complete, it drop
at the end. I should have removed the last month for a cleaner graph. "per
days" graphs should be fine.

